# Samuel Smiths yeast strain



## Happyrock (25/2/13)

Hey everyone, 

I am planning 2 oatmeal stouts in the coming months. The first is a partial using the recipe from brewing classics styles with wyeast 1469. 

The second is a partial that I have converted from an all grain recipe on another site. It is a clone recipe for Samuel smiths oatmeal stout. 

Just wondering of there's is a wyeast strain that is closer to the Sam smiths strain than 1469 or should I just stick with that yeast for both recipes? 

Thanks.


----------



## tiprya (25/2/13)

1469 is reportedly the Timothy Taylor strain. Both are from Yorkshire.

1469 is a fantastic yeast, not sure how close of a clone it is, but it will make a good beer.


----------



## Happyrock (25/2/13)

I have read that the TTL strain and the Sam Smiths strain have very similar flavour profiles. Really just wondering if the is a white labs or wyeast equivalent of the Sam Smiths strain. The 1469 is going to make a fine beer. It will probably get me pretty close. Not a Sam Smith clone though.


----------



## Bribie G (25/2/13)

Sam Smiths is in Tadcaster which is towards the East of Yorkshire, Timothy Taylor is over West. However the yeasts should be in the same "Family". Another one to consider is Ringwood yeast which came originally from the Hull Brewery in East Yorkshire. Very similar to 1469 in many respects but a tad more fruity.


----------



## Endo (25/2/13)

I'm working on a website that may be of help. It's still a work in progress

Checkout: http://coldale.net/brewinfo/display.php?d=YeastProfile&ID=66

Its simplistic on how it does its compatibilities.

Compatible styles is based off the style listings on the manufacturer website.

The compatible yeasts are all the yeasts that are compatible to the style of the original yeast.

Hopefully its useful.


----------



## Happyrock (25/2/13)

Thanks Bribie. I tried to use ring wood in an ordinary bitter a couple of years ago. The ferment stuck and turned into a big mess. I'd still like to give it another try though. I might try it out after I'm done with 1469. Treat it with a bit more respect this time though. I have not found much about Sam Smiths yeast on the web. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Happyrock (25/2/13)

Some guys on another forum seem to think WLP 037 Yorkshire Square Ale yeast is the Sam Smiths strain.


----------



## Bribie G (25/2/13)

Could be worth a go. The thing about the Stone Square yeasts like Ringwood and also 1469 is that they love to floc and hate to ferment wort so they can get stuck. In Stone Squares (or SS squares as at Black Sheep) they take the yeast from the top of the brew and pump it down into the wort for the first part of the fermentation to force the yeast into contact with the wort. Using these yeasts I always give it a good thrashing for the first 36 hours, morning and night. It's not so much to oxygenate the wort but to get it all mixed in so after 24 hours try not to thrash too much air into it.


----------



## Happyrock (26/2/13)

I'm brewing an American wheat this weekend so I probably won't get onto the bitters for a couple of weeks. But when I do I'll treat the yeast as you have said. Will also be starting it around 18 and let it up to 20 after a couple of days. Thanks for the advice!


----------

